# Great Hunting but what a muddy mess!



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

What a muddy mess. But we did get into 3 feeds with about 2000 birds feeding. Two were in winter wheat/wheat stubble. We got permission from the farmer to pull a trailer with a 4 wheeler up the edge and then walk the decoys out about 200 yards.

Sat we got 31 with 5 pintails 
Sun we got 19

Sunday night we saw a flock of about 20 dive down into a slew in the middle of a section surrounded by wheat stubble. As we watched flock after flock pourded into the pot hole and then into the wheat.

We set up there the next morning and ended up with 30 mallards and a pintail.

Mallards were very hard to ID as most on Sat and Sunday had very little color. Monday was a little better with some better color in the flocks.

Jason


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone else have any pics/stories?


----------



## The Freak (Sep 24, 2009)

what part of the state were you hunting? Heading to North Dakota tomorrow morning.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Do you honestly think I would tell you? The last thing anyone wants to do is get more hunters in the area they hunt by posting on here where they were hunting.

Just a little advise, and maybe you were just asking to make conversation ,but you are going to get crucified for asking that type of question on this site. Internet scouting is frowned upon and a lot of people scour this site trying to find out where to go.

The entire state is wet with lots of ducks and geese. Just go where you were planning on going and I am sure you will get some birds.

Good luck!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice hunt Jason :beer:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

JB,
Nice pic. Lucky you could get out in the field all the farmers I talked to would not let us out in the field. Had some good pothole shoots, lots of young birds this year.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast!

Sounds like you were much more successful than most people!

Nice work!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't have any pics, but I had to watch my 3 year old son on my days off, I knew he wouldn't last in the deer stand so I grabbed 8 or 9 dekes and a couple of marsh seats and headed over to some water near my house, tucked us back in some cattails and shot a limit in just over an hour (we got there around 11am), would of shot them sooner but every time I told him ducks were coming in he'd stand up yelling ond pointing where? We had a pretty good time and only had to pull him out of the mud twice.


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

texcl said:


> Don't have any pics, but I had to watch my 3 year old son on my days off, I knew he wouldn't last in the deer stand so I grabbed 8 or 9 dekes and a couple of marsh seats and headed over to some water near my house, tucked us back in some cattails and shot a limit in just over an hour (we got there around 11am), would of shot them sooner but every time I told him ducks were coming in he'd stand up yelling ond pointing where? We had a pretty good time and only had to pull him out of the mud twice.


 :beer: That's AWESOME taking the kid out. A lot of people would have stayed home and sulked. :eyeroll: Gotta get kids out there!


----------



## duckpoop1956 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!! you must have had quite a feast as not exceed your possesion limit.  . Eat more duck.... It will do your body good


----------



## The Freak (Sep 24, 2009)

Geez man, relax!!!!!! Now that i guess i got my hunting lesson for the year i can tell the I was more concern about the mud then the birds. I'm not worried about finding the birds, but because I'm in a wheelchair the mud makes it tough for me to get around. SO THANKS FOR THE LESSON!!!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

duckpoop1956 said:


> Wow!!!!! you must have had quite a feast as not exceed your possesion limit.  . Eat more duck.... It will do your body good


Asuming 6 guys 5 in the picture 1 taking the picture

I'll do the math for ya

6X12=72

31+19+30=80

8 ducks is more like a appetizer than a feast

Some people just can't stand the success of others without being an A-HOLE

Nice hunt


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

jbaincfl said:


> Do you honestly think I would tell you? The last thing anyone wants to do is get more hunters in the area they hunt by posting on here where they were hunting.
> 
> Just a little advise, and maybe you were just asking to make conversation ,but you are going to get crucified for asking that type of question on this site. Internet scouting is frowned upon and a lot of people scour this site trying to find out where to go.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the post :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## duckpoop1956 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to offend you. It came out wrong. I'll work on it.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

BROWNDOG said:


> Some people just can't stand the success of others without being an A-HOLE


Amen to that. Seems like every post about a succesful hunt has people chiming in on everything they did wrong. Can't people just give an atta boy and be happy for them.

BTW, looks like a great hunt and you had a blast. Congrats!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice hunt and good thread. *Let's keep it that way folks.* Stubble sure is a savior for these wet periods; i.e best days to be afield. The duck hunting has been nothing short of spectacular so far this season. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The waterfowl pages here the last few days have me......

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Looks like a good hunt!



The Freak said:


> Geez man, relax!!!!!! Now that i guess i got my hunting lesson for the year i can tell the I was more concern about the mud then the birds. I'm not worried about finding the birds, but because I'm in a wheelchair the mud makes it tough for me to get around. SO THANKS FOR THE LESSON!!!


Here this will help you out.

http://www.intellicast.com/

You can check the areas you want to hunt, youll find that pretty much the entire state is mud right now.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

duckpoop1956 said:


> Wow!!!!! you must have had quite a feast as not exceed your possesion limit.  . Eat more duck.... It will do your body good


Fun police......you had a successful hunt, so you must have been breaking the law..... Some people on this site make me laugh.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Poopy,

You read me like a book dude, I'm gald you said you were married, the way you were ranting I would have swore you were a chick. By calling you an A-Hole looks like I gave you something to do most of the night 



> I also have never seen a reason for my dogs to do a 500 yard blind retrieve or for that matter a 200 300 or 400 yard blind.


Whay? Because they can't



> Of course, you will have to buy some warm clothes a pair of waders


Sorry man I prefer to field hunt, FT dogs aren't good in the water, and I HATE waders. (don't tell anyone)



> One thing that you must get use to is that the ducks will not be thrown into the air by somebody else and then get shot .


Yer kidden? Your trying to tell me that next week in Canada there isn't going to be a guy in a white coat out in the field throwing, and shooting ducks and geese for my robot to pick up? Might have to rethink this.

Once again nice hunt sorry for jacking the thread, all I can say is eat more next time...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice pictures Jason, hope we can connect up the next time you come through!!!!!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

duck porn. nice hunt.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

is it bad behavior for non residents to rut up the no maintenance section roads?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nice pictures! Duck hunting has been better this early season then it has been many of the past season's during the migration or November! Alot of fat greenies have been biting the dust!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

duckpoop1956 said:


> TO BROWN DOG ,No need to do the Math for me. 8 ducks a appetizer????? Man, you must be the size of a COW or only eat one leg off each duck. No need to refer to me or anybody else as a A-hole. Look real close at your icon that is right by your name brown dog. It looks to me that you participate in play hunting or the politics of it. I wish you the best of luck in your field trials and I hope you someday work up to actual hunting. It is a great sport, that develops a dogs personality and natural hunting abilty and a bond between you and your dog that isn't made by pain or fear. I personally don't care for robot dogs or high strung dogs.
> I also have never seen a reason for my dogs to do a 500 yard blind retrieve or for that matter a 200 300 or 400 yard blind. I guess long live the e-collar and to each his own. I think you and I could be good buddies and hang out. I'll teach you the finer points of duck hunting :beer:. and the beginer points also. You have to understand that you will have to spot the ducks from a distance away and that they fly all by themselves and sometimes they come in large amounts called flocks. One thing that you must get use to is that the ducks will not be thrown into the air by somebody else and then get shot . Of course, you will have to buy some warm clothes a pair of waders and a shotgun. The snap caps that you have been using won't work when we are hunting for real you will have to purchase a shell with steel shot. I would suggest by looking at your picture in your icon that you purchase a 4.10 gauge I think anything bigger might be too much for you. I think We will use my dog because he has hunted ducks for real. and doesn't whine or shake in the duck blind (what you hide in) also doesn't freeze his butt off because he's use to the cold. I will also help you with telling different types of ducks apart from one another. I"ll start with your first REAL lesson in REAL HUNTING. If you call real hunters who you don't know a A-hole like you called me in REAL life. I suspect that they might pull your pants down and give you a spanking on your hinney. You might be able to get away with name calling when your in a field trial (play hunting) situation or acting tough on the internet. But, when your with real hunters and with real duck dogs I suggest you just sit back and watch and learn. I forgive you for calling me that filthy name this time. But the next time if its for real in a real hunting situation I will have to give you what was mentioned above. I can't wait to meet you someday and start our friendship, I want to teach you a REAL lesson that I hope you will never forget. I can almost feel the heat and see the redness coming off of your face. I suspect it is warmth and a rosy glow that is coming from the excitement that you must feel for our new friendship and your introduction to a great sport called duck hunting. One more fast lesson .... When you hear the word duck call from a real duck hunter,they are not asking you to call for a duck. So PLEASE don't run around yelling HUP HUP HUP. Because,You might get the spanking that was mentiuoned above. I am betting you have probably received a lot of those so far in your life and hopefully you don't like them.
> One more thing, I want to get clear to you up front.I am married to a woman . so any feelings or desires that you may be getting for me are a NO GO!!! I don't go that way.
> Your new BUDDY
> Duckpoop


hahahahaha probably the most jealous and ignorant post ive seen in a long time! What I wouldn't give to see BROWNDOG's dog hunt besides one of your "real duck dogs."

I know who would be chasing the late season honks that take a shot to the chest and keep gliding a 1/4 mile. It'd be the guy with the "real duck dog" who thinks 8 ducks is a lot to eat for 6 people. Surely since you are so ethical you would leave some hot shooting action to chase a cripple right?


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

I think this topic is supposed to be about jbaincfl great hunt. Shouldn't we get back on track? Great hunt jbaincfl. I'm heading out to ND next week. Hope I'm half as lucky as you!

How many decoys did you have out? Any mojos?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

We had 6 guys hunting and had the following:

16 Bigfoots
12 Avery Lesser Goose Full Bodies on motion stakes
36 Avery Mallard Full Bodies on motion stakes
4 Avery Pintail Full Bodies on motion stakes
3 robo ducks

I don't think the duck decoys are necessary but everyone likes to buy decoys  Until 3 years ago we just used goose decoys and robos and never had a problem shooting ducks.

We stayed off the section roads because
1. We didn't want to rut them up or...
2. Get stuck out in the middle of a section

As far as possession limits go, eating 8 ducks in 3 days with 6 guys plus relatives that live where we hunt is not a feast :roll:

I just wanted to share my pictures because I like it when other people share their stories/pictures.

Good luck everyone and if anyone else has stories/pictures, lets keep this thread rolling.....


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

jbaincfl said:


> We had 6 guys hunting and had the following:
> 
> 16 Bigfoots
> 12 Avery Lesser Goose Full Bodies on motion stakes
> ...


thanks for the details, on road out there right now. will share a couple pictures later this week. looks like fun.


----------



## Duck Wrecker (Oct 8, 2009)

Love the passion, good work jbainfcl!


----------

